
Introduction to JavaScript source maps - eskimoblood
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/sourcemaps/
======
jqueryin
Pretty exciting stuff here. There's nothing worse than trying to debug when a
call is made to a minified version of a plugin and your console is puking up a
wrapped one-liner chock full of single char variable names (or worse, evals).

------
jeremyis
This is awesome. Didn't see a mention of node anywhere... Once Chrome supports
this, anyone have an idea how difficult NodeJS integration will be? Am
particularly interested in Coffee w/ NodeJS :)

------
jeremi23
Would it be possible to support this in tools like errbit that report js error
in production as well ? It would make it easier to have full stacktrace with
meaningful names.

------
famoreira
Anyone know the state of source map support for CofeeScript?

~~~
quadhome
<https://github.com/fitzgen/coffee-script/tree/source-maps>

~~~
mnemonik
This specific fork is not the one that is going to eventually be merged in to
CoffeeScript. Follow the (very large) issue here:
<https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/issues/558>

------
quadhome
wrt. Base64 VLQ: source maps are text and compressible via gzip.

Anyone know if there are any links to discussion about the trade-off made
making the more complex and less human accessible?

~~~
kevingadd
Having to go to the trouble of understanding and implementing Base64 VLQ
(since basically nobody uses it) myself just to prototype a source map
implementation for my compiler makes me less likely to actually get around to
it, because it's one more complete unknown in a format that seems to have
almost nothing resembling working deployments or documentation to speak of.

It really sucks that the best source of information on 'how to create source
maps' is the closure compiler source and not an actual spec or documentation
(I searched around and the closest thing to docs I could find was an extremely
concise Google Doc with gaps in it that may not match what is deployed in
Chrome [1]). Being told 'just do what these guys do' is not a great way to get
a new standard implemented on the web, especially when 'these guys' is Chrome
Canary talking to a Google compiler.

Has anyone run across better documentation that clearly describes the file
format, or a second implementation I can use to check that my source maps are
correct? The only other choice I've run across is a (seemingly dead) Firefox
3.x addon that adds support for some reason of the source map format,
specifically for supporting Closure Compiler. [2]

[1]:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U1RGAehQwRypUTovF1KRlpiO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U1RGAehQwRypUTovF1KRlpiOFze0b-_2gc6fAH0KY0k/edit?pli=1)

[2]:
[https://developers.google.com/closure/compiler/docs/inspecto...](https://developers.google.com/closure/compiler/docs/inspector)

~~~
paulirish
From what I've heard, the Mozilla source-map repo is your best bet on "how to
create source maps": <https://github.com/mozilla/source-map>

It's what Traceur (Google's ES6/ES.Next transpiler) uses under the hood.

